# 22 to 35 lbs? Who?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

I collect mostly '60s middleweights. I have finally stepped into the balloon bikes and could not be more happy that I did. I'm a little  late to the party but at least I made it and I'm having a great time. I own a '39 Shelby a '51 Huffman and a '51 Phantom. I have tried to keep the Phantom close to original as possible and that included period correct tires. I run modern 2.125 tires on the other 2 for now. The tires I found for the Phantom are listed as 22-35 lbs. I would like to know if there is anyone who runs their tires at 22lbs. I understand these bikes were made for teenage kids and most weighed less then some of our collector friends. I myself am a middleweight and I still air the Phantom to max pressure. Am I missing something or was this a pressure that was used early on due to uneven road ways. I'm tempted to air them down to 22 some day just to see how it feels. Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

@tacochris do you?


----------



## tacochris (Jan 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @tacochris do you?



To be frank, Ive been doing this for so dang long I dont check tire pressure, I go off of tire feel with my hand.  Ive gotten so used to what it should be that I can tell pretty quickly where it is.  Im 220lbs so anything "smooshy" bogs me down so bad its a chore to pedal so i go higher pressure myself so I dont feel like Im pedaling in mud.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

tacochris said:


> To be frank, Ive been doing this for so dang long I dont check tire pressure, I go off of tire feel with my hand.  Ive gotten so used to what it should be that I can tell pretty quickly where it is.  Im 220lbs so anything "smooshy" bogs me down so bad its a chore to pedal so i go higher pressure myself so I dont feel like Im pedaling in mud.



Can you run a higher pressure modern tube over 35lbs  in a vintage tire? Are the tires not made to handle that pressure side walls and such?


----------



## tacochris (Jan 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Can you run a higher pressure modern tube over 35lbs  in a vintage tire? Are the tires not made to handle that pressure side walls and such?



All of my riders have original tires on them from the era and Ive never had an issue.  Most of my "go-flat" issues are from my tendency to use whatever tubes I have laying around and usually if they're laying around its cause I pulled em out of an old bike.  Lol  All of my riders with new tubes are still holding air strong even after sitting thru the holidays.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

If you're running the old, heavy tubes you might get by with 22lbs. Otherwise I'm at 30. Run John's chain treads and you can go to 40-45. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Run John's chain treads



Would these be the only modern version of a vintage tire available?  I have not looked them up but guessing they are out of my price range.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm also in the 220+ crowd.  I run John's tires at 38-40 and couldn't be happier.  I think over 40 and the ride gets a little harsh. The Chinese brick treads are still really squishy to me at 40 psi.  Good for rolling over gravel etc but they do sacrifice efficiency.  John's tires are priced in line with any decent modern road/mtn tire and in my opinion well worth it. 

Not really an answer to the OP but just my observations....  Most of the OG tires that came on my bikes have a little too much sidewall checking for me to trust.  I think it all depends on how you ride as well.  If it's all flat bike paths I'm sure they would be fine (as would higher psi) but I beat on my riders pretty hard


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Would these be the only modern version of a vintage tire available?  I have not looked them up but guessing they are out of my price range.



Yes-correct reproduction- about $70 a set


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> about $70 a set




I was wrong that is a very reasonable price for them. I do love the way they look.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2022)

I have said many times that John's tires have made the ballooners WAY more pleasant to ride. Higher pressure ( 40-45lbs like Sean says) with little to no concern about a blowout. VERY affordable when compared to other repros. Of course a quality tube is important. I actually find a vintage tube in great shape is thicker and a better fit that any of the imports.

As Taco Chris said, 22 lbs is like riding in mud. If that's the goal, so be it. I have original tires on some of my display bikes, but most have John's chains for look and they seem to hold air longer after sitting for months with weight on them.

On a rider or two with vintage tires, I do have lower pressure ( 22-25) as the rubber is older and lets face it, are more prone to breaking down. That said, I have 70 year old tires that are in better more pliable shape than Chinese imports that are only a few years old. I just put some out of the wrapper Goodyear G-3 Airwheels on my 1940 Dayton. Like brand new, as are my Schwinn Typhoons on my junior Hornet, etc.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 3, 2022)

other than off road mountain biking tire pressure should always be at the max for less rolling resistance.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> other than off road mountain biking tire pressure should always be at the max for less rolling resistance.



I agree, my pipe cleaner thighs need as little resistance as possible. 22lbs. and the hills in my city might just take the luster off a nice easy ride.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 3, 2022)

I second the 22-25psi notion for original tires that I can't easily source and for initial test rides. If they survive the test rides @240# of me on them, the cracks aren't widening and there's no bulges I'll go 30-35ish, whatever holds. 

Does anyone have a link or contact for getting a hold of some of John's tires? I've only picked them up second hand it seems.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I second the 22-25psi notion for original tires that I can't easily source and for initial test rides. If they survive the test rides @240# of me on them, the cracks aren't widening and there's no bulges I'll go 30-35ish, whatever holds.
> 
> Does anyone have a link or contact for getting a hold of some of John's tires? I've only picked them up second hand it seems.



@John


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 3, 2022)

I’ve found if your gonna run old tires you need to get thorn proof or heavy duty tubes and you can pump them up because the thick tubes won’t squeeze through cracks or bad spots like thin cheap tubes do!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 3, 2022)

I can't seem to run any of the tires I have at less than 30psi jus'cause they feel flat with me @ 160 lbs. It's like trying to drag dead weight or being caked in red clay mud trying to run. 

If you use Goodyear tubes they seem to be pretty thick compared to some & Walmart tended to have them 20-26" sometimes singles doubles & 4s.

If your OG vintage tires won't take 30+ psi maybe you shouldn't be 160+ lbs putting your ass on them even for a test ride❗
Hell I say this 'cause most of the middle weight to light weight tires I have seen take at least that. 
I don't trust the 45+ psi ratings🤦🏻‍♂️ damn sure wouldn't at 200+ lbs let alone some @ 65 psi on 1.5-1.75" rims. 
Now a wider rim 2" or more with HD tubes I would more likely attempt a higher pressure of 45 psi but there's a fine line of harsh, rolling resistance/the way the tire profiles etc


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 3, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> I can't seem to run any of the tires I have at less than 30psi jus'cause they feel flat with me @ 160 lbs. It's like trying to drag dead weight or being caked in red clay mud trying to run.
> 
> If you use Goodyear tubes they seem to be pretty thick compared to some & Walmart tended to have them 20-26" sometimes singles doubles & 4s.
> 
> ...



Aww come on now, they don't call em FAT tire bikes for nothing!
I know whose bike I'm gonna test ride if I ever find you at a swap meet...

P.S. Y'all need to have more faith in your Nylon Cords.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 3, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Aww come on now, they don't call em FAT tire bikes for nothing!
> I know whose bike I'm gonna test ride if I ever find you at a swap meet...
> 
> P.S. Y'all need to have more faith in your Nylon Cords.



Swap meet rules; you break it - you own it 🤣


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 5, 2022)

tacochris said:


> To be frank, Ive been doing this for so dang long I dont check tire pressure, I go off of tire feel with my hand.  Ive gotten so used to what it should be that I can tell pretty quickly where it is.  Im 220lbs so anything "smooshy" bogs me down so bad its a chore to pedal so i go higher pressure myself so I dont feel like Im pedaling in mud.



Yup me too, been filling up my tires to where it feels right. All depending on the conditions of the road or how I feel on any given day. Sometimes cruising, I might air them soft others, good and hard and that's both, road bikes with higher pressure and ballooners; Never had any problems since I was a kid. [I think I did blow one as a kid but, once is all it took.] 

That is, not until I had a like new set of Schwinn Typhoon cord from a 1998 ballooner. IDK but about 3-4 days later, sitting in my garage with all my other bikes, one just popped. It blew right through the cheap a. cord and ripped the tread rubber about 1-1/2 inch across, complete trash. I'd trust a Kenda before a modern Schwinn tire now. Hell, the cord on the Schwinn looks like waxed paper or cardboard too.
Disclaimer: Although my garage is completely drywalled, it can get awfully hot in there. That's the only reason I guess it could have popped. Albeit, never had one but that, blow on me, in the many years I've lived here. I been a little careful, especially because, I know what the cord is like on Cheap a. modern Schwinn tires since.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yup me too, been filling up my tires to where it feels right. All depending on the conditions of the road or how I feel on any given day. Sometimes cruising I might air them soft others, good and hard and that's both, road bikes with higher pressure and ballooners; never had any problems since I was a kid. That is, not until I had a like new set of Schwinn Typhoon cord from a 1998 ballooner. IDK but about 3-4 days later, sitting in my garage with all my other bikes, one just popped. It blew right through the cheap a. cord and ripped the tread rubber about 1-1/2 inch across,  complete trash. I'd trust a Kenda before a modern Schwinn tire now. Hell, the cord on the Schwinn looks like waxed paper or cardboard too.
> Disclaimer: Although my garage is completely drywalled, it can get awfully hot in there. That's the only reason I guess it could have popped. Albeit, never had one but that, blow on me, in the many years I've lived here. I been a little careful on Cheap a. modern Schwinn tires since.



Sounds like the Coker made tire, had the exact same thing happen in 98 or 99ish. Was working in Dad's upholstery shop when "the shot was fired." Lol It took us 15 minutes to figure out where the sound had come from. Looked over at the row of bikes and about the 3rd one in was sitting a little lower than usual. Sure enough, 2 days after the tire was installed, the cord ripped wide open, diagonal from top of the bead to the white to black seam. I've valued my original 50s and 60s rubber ever since. A friend of mine just had an older restoration job Phantom do the same thing not too long ago....we're pretty sure they were Coker tires too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 5, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Sounds like the Coker made tire, had the exact same thing happen in 98 or 99ish. Was working in Dad's upholstery shop when "the shot was fired." Lol It took us 15 minutes to figure out where the sound had come from. Looked over at the row of bikes and about the 3rd one in was sitting a little lower than usual. Sure enough, 2 days after the tire was installed, the cord ripped wide open, diagonal from top of the bead to the white to black seam. I've valued my original 50s and 60s rubber ever since. A friend of mine just had an older restoration job Phantom do the same thing not too long ago....we're pretty sure they were Coker tires too.




Funny, I was going to mention that. I heard mine in bedroom next to garage; 'Pop!' Waited a minute for another sound and took a quick look. Days, maybe a week later, I saw the tire and the cords sticking out, then, remembered that 'shot'. _Urgh._


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 8, 2022)

I go with tacochris. I pump tires up to the max. At 6”4’ and 275 lbs., I need them to be super firm so that I don’t feel as if, as tacochris put it “I’m pedaling in mud”.


----------



## bloo (Feb 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone who runs their tires at 22lbs. I understand these bikes were made for teenage kids and most weighed less then some of our collector friends.



When I was that skinny teenage kid on a ballooner, I never ran 22lbs on purpose. and marveled at the fact that the writing on the tire sidewall would even suggest it. I always ran at least 35lbs, and probably was cheating at least half the time and running 40 or 45lbs. 22lbs would be like riding on flat tires.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 10, 2022)

people worry too much about old tires. the Typhoon Cords on my B-6 are from the 60's with cracks and wear . I have never rode the bike without full pressure, it was my main vintage rider back in the 80's. sitting on a flat tire will hurt vintage tires more than full pressure. 

I would say the average speed on these old bike is 10 mph. I have no fear of injury or death from a blowout.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 10, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> people worry too much about old tires. the Typhoon Cords on my B-6 are from the 60's with cracks and wear . I have never rode the bike without full pressure, it was my main vintage rider back in the 80's. sitting on a flat tire will hurt vintage tires more than full pressure.
> 
> I would say the average speed on these old bike is 10 mph. I have no fear of injury or death from a blowout.



It's just the long walk back to home base if you get adventurous no matter what tires you have. Turning a long ride into a long walk, especially in a heat wave kinda blows ( pun intended). Been there done that. It's sometimes a matter of pride as well wheeling back a sweet looking ride.

I was at a nearby ( luckily) vintage "cruise night" car show on one of my bikes several years. 1st the POP, then the walk of shame...ha!! Riding vintage is my passion. Cars, boats ( at one time, all with vintage outboards), motorcycles, bicycles.

Breakdown due to poor maintenance or pinching pennies ( not saying riding vintage rubber/and I do on occasion is being cheap) is a hard lesson to learn. One reason ( and probably the only one) why I bought a flip cell phone. Expect the unexpected without stressing. I carry an extra set of plugs and a wrench ( motorcycle)/some tools ( in a car/extra gas) for those non golden times.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm not so concerned about the tires themselves rubber cracked dry crumbly I'll ride em till tube herniates thru. It's them tube blowouts at downhill speed wobbly wobbly front end fishtailing squirmy squirmy


----------



## Nashman (Feb 10, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> I'm not so concerned about the tires themselves rubber cracked dry crumbly I'll ride em till tube herniates thru. It's them tube blowouts at downhill speed wobbly wobbly front end fishtailing squirmy squirmy



Yeah, and it's not the fall, it's the landing. Floating in mid air is fun.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Pounds were bigger back then...

and inches were smaller...


----------



## Gully (Feb 10, 2022)

Good to hear I'm not alone being 240ish!


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2022)

I've had many old tires rip, split or blow out over the yrs that it's just not worth it, screwed up many a good ride ( I don't want to walk 20 mi back to the train on the San Francisco ride! ), now I have no problem riding vintage looking Duro ( or equivalent ) tires with 30-45 lbs and a few got up to 60! but I do love seeing people jump when a old tire blows at the swap meet!


----------

